# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Crer un tableau simple [Fait]

## discogarden

Bonjour  tous, j'aimerais pouvoir crer un tableau simple, mais je n'ai aucune ides de comment faire, faut dire que je dbute avec crystal report ....

donc j'ai une table qui contient 2 champ(intitule,nbs_heures)
je voudrais avoir un tableau dont la premire colonne serait la liste des intituls, la deuxime colonne serais le nbs_heures en rapport avec l'intitul et la 3em colonne serait la mme que la deuxime mais affiche sous forme de %

Mais question peux paratre bte, mais je n'arrive pas a crer un simple tableau avec 3 colonnes

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

----------


## Fleur-Anne.Blain

Bonjour,


Tu peux dj lire ce tuto qui t'aidera vu qu'il est pour les dbutant....et si vraiment tu comprends pas, ne te gne pas pour utiliser les templates CR ou les assitants et enfin l'aide..

have fun

----------


## discogarden

Merci pour ta reponse , je viens de parcourir le tuto, mais je ne vois pas en quoi ca peux m'aider  faire mon tabeau ?

j'ai deja fais des reports avec des graphiques, mais les tableaux, c'est la premire fois ... et c'est a ce niveau la que je bloque

----------


## discogarden

quand je fias glisser une colonne de ma table du menu sur la gauche dans mon raport , il ne m'affiche que le premire lment et pas toute ma colonne ? pq ?

----------

